# USB 3.0 Internal Connector



## lakshesh (Jan 26, 2012)

I have CM HAF932.
I want to own USB 3.0 Internal Connector as CM HAF932 advance has it.
From where can i purchase in  market or throught net ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2012)

Theitdepot - Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-303S-IN)


----------

